# VW Reveals I.D. Roomzz Electric SUV With 280-Mile Range



## KGSegovia (Nov 8, 2003)

VW Reveals I.D. Roomzz Electric SUV With 280-Mile Range. Well, well, well...
https://insideevs.com/vw-i-d-roomzz-electric-suv-reveal/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VW laughs at Tesla's falcon wing doors.


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks pretty tasty except for the 90s concept car style cheese grater in the lower front bumper.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Naw, those ain't holes so it cannot be a cheese grater. It's bedazzled !


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh FFS, are we ever going to see an actual production model of these ID models? Come on VW...:facepalm:


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like the door opening concept. Wished every car had it to reduce door dings.


----------



## antilock (Feb 20, 2015)

Just another nothing to get excited about electric, while we still wait for somebody to really top Tesla.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> VW laughs at Tesla's falcon wing doors.
> ]


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

IridiumB6 said:


> Oh FFS, are we ever going to see an actual production model of these ID models? Come on VW...:facepalm:


Huh?

Engineering mules are already being driven by the automotive press.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.to...arned-driving-volkswagens-id-electric-car?amp


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

whitejeep1989 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Engineering mules are already being driven by the automotive press.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.to...arned-driving-volkswagens-id-electric-car?amp


None are unveiled yet in production form, but they keep adding concepts.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

spockcat said:


> VW laughs at Tesla's falcon wing doors.
> 
> (front and rear minivan doors)


I'm amazed it has taken this long. All doors should slide.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

CTK said:


> I'm amazed it has taken this long. All doors should slide.


There have been the odd model produced with sliding doors every now and then. It just have never caught on.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Those doorzzz look dumb, glad they won’t make it to prod


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

Mike! said:


> None are unveiled yet in production form, but they keep adding concepts.


They're showing the flexibility of the new platform, with the concepts.
The ID, as it is shown in the link that I sent, is pretty much production form, but just under camo.

I don't think it is unusual for car companies to do this.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Not too bad, just hope they actually build some of these concepts...


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Not too bad, just hope they actually build some of these concepts...


Well they have already announced 3 of them for production with the first one due out later this year. One will also be built in Chattanooga.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*VW ID.6(ID. ROOMZZ) spotted wearing camo*


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

https://www.motor1.com/news/442984/vw-id6-spy-photos/


----------



## 3611519 (May 11, 2019)

Never mind that...
I want this: 400 mile range
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=emb_rel_end&v=aAS-9iHKbr4

Or

https://youtu.be/aAS-9iHKbr4


----------

